# Cannot install Microsoft Security Essentials, error code:0x80070643



## ldickens (Aug 25, 2010)

had Microsoft Security Essentials (mse) working on this pc at one time.
as a diagnostic step in solving another problem, mse was removed.
after other problem was solved (it had to do with problem getting mySQL installed and operational), I tried to re-install mse.
could not install, installation stopped, error code:0x80070643
have tried many suggestions, Microsoft, other forums...
am about ready to give it up
LED


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

You may have gone through some of these, but look and try the ones maybe you haven't done:

http://social.answers.microsoft.com...t/thread/85460032-9fcb-4743-be6b-e703c1ee6794

http://social.answers.microsoft.com...t/thread/0798db49-58e1-4301-8789-3a74911a96a0

http://social.answers.microsoft.com...t/thread/bf757e6a-e320-4a67-92bc-767e6acb26c4

http://forum.scottmueller.com/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=1693

If you follow the steps and do use CCleaner, I would not let it remove very much, perhaps just the items that show up as part of MS Security Essentials.

CCLeaner is an excellent temp file cleanup tool, and using it that way is fine. I also do not reccommend you use any other registry cleaners or boosters....

See if the Windows Installer Cleanup utility finds MS Security Essentials,and will let you remove it that way.

Usually, after uninstalling from Add/Remove Programs, the cleanup utility does not find anything, worth a try anyway.


----------



## ldickens (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks for your suggestions...I tried them all (again)...including the use of CCleaner
But, still get the same error msg.
Any more suggestions?


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

I don't remember if this instruction set was in any of the links I posted that you have already tried....

If you could, take a look and if it has not been done, try it.

http://www.microsoft.com/security_e...&assetId=cf5220bd-3da8-4694-ac42-f5396ef5ff0b

*Step 3: If your computer is running Windows XP SP2, verify that it has the required prerequisites*

Then you will want to check what it says you have to have....

this is what I was wondering about> 1.Go to Forefront Client Security Filter Manager QFE for Windows XP/SP2 (http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...2D5E08A&amp;amp;displaylang=en&displaylang=en).


----------



## ldickens (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks for your prompt suggestions.
And, yes, I had already tried this one too.
I am running XP ver 2002 SP 3
Had MSSE running at onetime.
Do you believe HijackThis Log or msseInstall.log can help solve this puzzle?
I have submitted this to MS Support, but thus far, they have only had me doing the same things we have already done.


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

I don't have any ideas....

I suppose you have tried manually looking for any Program Files folder for MSE that was leftover?

It might not be deleteable without some special help, such as Unlocker. Even in Safe Mode, folders of this type might be delete without Unlocker.


----------

